# Über die Beauftragung von Anwälten



## krügerant123 (7 Mai 2008)

_[Abschweifende Diskussion abgetrennt von http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=234461#post234461 (bh)]_

Hallo,liebe Mega-Downloadnet Betroffene,
ich kann nur empfehlen eine Brief vom Anwalt zu senden, dann wird alles sehr schnell storniert und ihr habt Ruhe. Alle Briefe, die ich schrieb, auch die vom MDR Forum empfohlenen führten zu nichts, als weiterhin aufrechterhaltener Forderung. Der Anwalt sollte wie folgt schreiben:
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,ich zeige an, dass ich die Interessen von Herrn/Frau..........,in ..Ort, ..Strasse...anwaltlich vertrete. Ordnungsgemäß anwaltliche Bevollmächtigung wird zugesichert.
Mein Mandant hat Ihnen bereits mit Email Schreiben vom..... mitgeteilt, dass er Ihre Rechnung vom.... in Höhe von 96,00 € nicht bezahlen wird. Um Wiederholungen zu vermeiden, verweise ich auf die ausführliche Begründung meines Mandanten mit Schreiben ( Email) vom.......2008.
Dessen ungeachtet habe ich Sie aufzufordern, die künftige Korrespondenz ausschließlich mit meiner Kanzlei zu führen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
.....
Hinweis: Ein Einspruch-Schreiben an die Firma ist  zu finden unter:   

www.kanzlei.de/mdrbericht.htm

Viel Erfolg!krügerant123


----------



## Susanne (7 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo krügerant123,
ich bin auch ein Betroffener, habe gleich nach der ersten Rechnung widersprochen, heute kam eine Mail, das die Zeit überschritten ist zum widersprechen.
Nun habe ich mit einigen Tips aus dem Forum einen Brief verfasst und den nocheinmal an mega download geschickt. Mal sehen wie die reagieren.
Meine Frage Haben sie den Anwalt beauftragt einen Brief zu verfassen. Das kostet ja auch Geld. Oder kann man das irgendwie umgehen?
Mit freundlichen Grüssen Susanne


----------



## krügerant123 (7 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo Susanne,
wer keinen Anwalt hat oder kennt, sollte eine Rechtberatung aufsuchen,die auch kostenlos angeboten wird. Mein Anwalt hat die paar Zeilen kostenlos abgesandt, aber wer einen solchen nicht hat, sollte evtl. eine Rechtsschutzversicherung abschließen, das zahlt sich immer aus, denn sehr oft läuft man Gefahr in unverschuldete Rechtsstreitigkeiten zu geraten, ich denke da besonders an Verkehrsunfälle und Internetbetrug.

Freundliche Grüße von
Krügerant123.


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



krügerant123 schrieb:


> sollte evtl. eine Rechtsschutzversicherung abschließen, das zahlt sich immer aus.


Nur gibts keine Deckungszusagen für bereits eingetretene Fälle!


----------



## bernhard (7 Mai 2008)

*AW: Über die Beauftragung von Anwälten*



krügerant123 schrieb:


> ich kann nur empfehlen ...


Der Sinn solcher Empfehlungen erschließt sich mir nicht.

Anwälte können aufgrund ihrer Fachkunde selbst entscheiden, was sie schreiben. Müssen sie auch. Warum hier von Laien Formulierungsvorschläge für Anwälte geschreiben werden, verstehe ich nicht.

Bewährte Ratschläge für Betroffene gibt es seit Jahren von Verbraucherzentralen und hier im Forum. Was hilft dort eine individuelle Meinung eines Einzelnen?


----------



## KatzenHai (7 Mai 2008)

*AW: Über die Beauftragung von Anwälten*



krügerant123 schrieb:


> Hallo Susanne,
> wer keinen Anwalt hat oder kennt, sollte eine *Rechtberatung *aufsuchen,die *auch kostenlos angeboten wird*.


Ja? Wo denn? Von wem denn? Möchtest du das nicht auch verraten?



krügerant123 schrieb:


> Mein Anwalt hat die paar Zeilen kostenlos abgesandt, aber wer einen solchen nicht hat, sollte evtl. eine *Rechtsschutzversicherung *abschließen, das zahlt sich immer aus, denn sehr oft läuft man Gefahr in unverschuldete Rechtsstreitigkeiten zu geraten, ich denke da besonders an Verkehrsunfälle und Internetbetrug.


Aber dann unbedingt den Vertragsrechtsschutz mitnehmen, und keine Selbstbeteiligung, weil sonst die Kleinfälle sofort genausoviel kosten wie ohne RSV.

Kennst du eigentlich Dieter Nuhr?


----------



## krügerant123 (7 Mai 2008)

*AW: Über die Beauftragung von Anwälten*

Hier ein Hinweis auf die Gesetzeslage:



> § 12 BeratHiG
> 
> 
> Gesetzestext	(Berücksichtigter Stand der Gesetzgebung: 1. April 2008)
> ...


*
Übrigens* der von mir zitierte Text an Download net stammt von einem Anwalt, nicht vom Laien, und er hat zum Erfolg geführt.Wer dem Anwalt einen vorformulierten Text bringt spart Kosten oder er nutzt die oben genannten Möglichkeiten.
Bitte im Internet auch unter " Öffentliche Rechtsberatung " suchen.

Gruß
krügerant123.


----------



## beate_r (7 Mai 2008)

*AW: Über die Beauftragung von Anwälten*

Ein an sich sinnvoller Tip. 
Allerdings gilt es folgendes zu beachten: Anwälte arbeiten in der Regel nicht umsonst (und dies ganz sicher nicht,wenn sich alle oder ein großer Teil der Betroffenen an einen Anwalt wendet, allein schon wegen der Masse der Fälle); die Kosten für einen Anwaltsbrief liegen in der Regel über denen der Forderung.

Auch eine Rechtsschutzversicherung greift in der Regel nicht im vorgerichtlichen Bereich. Viele Verträge haben zudem eine Selbstbeteiligung, die ebenfalls meist über der Forderung liegen.

Viele Grüße

Beate


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (7 Mai 2008)

*AW: Über die Beauftragung von Anwälten*

Hm ...



krügerant123 schrieb:


> Übrigens der von mir zitierte Text an Download net stammt von einem Anwalt, nicht vom Laien, und er hat zum Erfolg geführt.



Auch die Übergabe der Schreiben an den Aktenvernichter führt bei derartigen Forderungen erfahrungsgemäß zum Erfolg. Damit läßt sich die Qualität des Schreibens nicht beurteilen.

Nebelwolf


----------



## W-48 (7 Mai 2008)

*AW: Über die Beauftragung von Anwälten*



> Auch die Übergabe der Schreiben an den Aktenvernichter...



:vlol: Schöne Umschreibung! 
Eine Rechtsschutzversicherung kostet auch eine Menge Geld, ab 100 Euro aufwärts. Ausserdem: Jeder zusätzliche Brief von denen kostet Geld und schmälert den Gewinn: Viele Briefe + wenige Zahler -> Der Spuk hat ein Ende.


----------



## KatzenHai (7 Mai 2008)

*AW: Über die Beauftragung von Anwälten*



krügerant123 schrieb:


> Hier ein Hinweis auf die Gesetzeslage:


Handwerklich Murks, das sind mehr als ein Paragraf, was du zitierst, und auch noch in falscher Reihenfolge. Du zitierst nach § 12 auch noch § 1 ...

Ein anderes Zitat dazu:


			
				Juris-kostenpflichtige Rechtsrecherche schrieb:
			
		

> § 3 BerHG
> 
> (1) Die Beratungshilfe wird durch Rechtsanwälte und durch Rechtsbeistände, die Mitglied einer Rechtsanwaltskammer sind, gewährt, auch in Beratungsstellen, die auf Grund einer Vereinbarung mit der Landesjustizverwaltung eingerichtet sind.
> (2) Die Beratungshilfe kann auch durch das Amtsgericht gewährt werden, soweit dem Anliegen durch eine sofortige Auskunft, einen Hinweis auf andere Möglichkeiten für Hilfe oder die Aufnahme eines Antrags oder einer Erklärung entsprochen werden kann.


Nur der guten Ordnung halber.

Übrigens: Wenn das dann beim Anwalt statt findet, kostet es meistens 10,00 €:


			
				Juris-kostenpflichtige Rechtsrecherche schrieb:
			
		

> VV RVG (Auszug):
> Abschnitt 5
> Beratungshilfe
> Vorbemerkung 2.5:
> ...



Ach ja:
Die Standardsätze, die du dem RA mitbringen willst, diktiert der mit 3 Promille textsicher.
Falls überhaupt.

Ich kenne Kollegen, da erledigt das die Sekretärin, wenn man sagt "die übliche Einleitung ..." :sun:


----------

